# سؤال : ما فائدة هذه الروز وكيف تستخدم ؟



## إسلام علي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله
السلام عليكم
للأسف نسيت إستخدام هذه الرموز في الكتابة !!
مثل () و <> و [ ] و " " و ما الفرق بينها
و أيضاً علامات : و . و ، و ـ و * و~ و ‘ و / و \ و ما مكان إستخدام كل منها 

ولو هناك غيرها يشبهها أيضاً في علمكم
فهل نجد عندكم جواب ؟
مع الشكر
​


----------



## عراقيون (6 يناير 2009)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 يناير 2009)

هناك الكثير من الجمل الاعتراضية ، والمحشورة ، والتعريفية التي لابد من إدخالها ضمن الكلام ولهذا وجدت الأقواس بأشكالها المعروفة ولكن لها تدرجات أولاً القوسين () فالأهم والأكبر [ ] وأخيراً { } .
كما يوجد الخطان - - للجمل الاعتراضية الصغيرة نسبياً أو شبه الجملة .العلامتان " " و \ هما من اللغة الأجنبية وهذه الأخيرة خاصة بلغات البرمجة الحاسوبية .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 يناير 2009)

أما < > فهي للكتابات الحسابية وتعني أكبر أو أصغر ومنها أيضاً ~ وتعني التقريب أو الفارق بين قيمتين مثال الزمن اللازم للعملية 2~3 دقائق .
العلامة / تستخدم لكتابة التاريخ أو الفصل بين أرقا م ورموز الترميز في رسائل التخاطب الرسمية و الحكومية .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 يناير 2009)

الفاصلة العادية للفصل بين الجمل المتتالية والمعطوفة على بعضها.
أما الفاصلة المنقوطة فهي توضع حين تمام المعنى والفكرة ، ولكن لابد من متابعة الموضوع من خلال الفكرة العامة له وهي ضمن المقطع الواحد من النص .
ومعروف دور النقطة . وتكتب حين انتهاء الفقرة الكلامية .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 يناير 2009)

الفاصلة العادية للفصل بين الجمل المتتالية والمعطوفة على بعضها.
أما الفاصلة المنقوطة فهي توضع حين تمام المعنى والفكرة ، ولكن لابد من متابعة الموضوع من خلال الفكرة العامة له وهي ضمن المقطع الواحد من النص .
ومعروف دور النقطة . وتكتب حين انتهاء الفقرة الكلامية .


----------



## إسلام علي (12 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير و أحسن إليك أنا إستفدت فعلاً


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 يناير 2009)

الحمد لله أن المشاركات أفادت البعض ...........

اللهم علّمنا ما ينفعنا ، و انفعنا بما علمتنا ..


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 يناير 2009)

الحمد لله أن المشاركات أفادت البعض ...........

اللهم علّمنا ما ينفعنا ، و انفعنا بما علمتنا ..


----------

